

On Amazon EC2's Underlying Architecture - soren
http://openfoo.org/blog/amazon_ec2_underlying_architecture.html

======
japherwocky
There's a lot of "probablies" in this write up. I applaud the reverse
engineering attempt, but this is a little hand wavey.

~~~
soren
I totally agree. The intention of writing this post was not to provide a
precise documentation of Amazon's architecture (only Amazon can do this), but
to get feedback if I am on the right track to understand the underlying
architecture.

------
ericd
Thanks for the work on this and for writing it up. Did you try engaging Amazon
to get some more direct answers? Are they not forthcoming about the
infrastructure?

It would be really cool to be able to get in-depth about the hardware setup,
how the disks are clustered and interfaced with the CPU-heavy clusters, etc.

~~~
soren
I contacted someone at AWS through a friend and asked him basic architectural
questions, like if he can confirm that they are running Linux in Dom0.
However, AWS can not give such details as long as you do not have a valid
business need and sign a NDA, which I declined. If they are so closed about
basic questions about their architecture, I doubt they will give in-depth
details.

------
atambo
It'd be nice to see something like this done for linode and rackspace as well.

~~~
justinsb
Agreed, but I think there's not as much need with linode & rackspace. I
believe they pretty much work as you would expect, and they're sufficiently
open that if you asked questions my guess is that their default position would
be to tell you (in contrast to Amazon.)

